
Profiling Lone Terrorists - badwetter
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/12/profiling_lone.html
======
panarky
FBI Terrorist Identification Questionnaire:

1\. Do you spend a lot of time alone?

2\. Are you sometimes uncomfortable in group situations?

3\. Do you organize your life around an ideology?

Uh oh, a large percentage of hackers are now on a watchlist!

Here's the original paper [PDF]: [http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-
bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA514419&Locati...](http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-
bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA514419&Location=U2&doc=GetTRDoc.p)

~~~
badwetter
LOL Pretty broad criteria.

